# Simple 12x12x18 Vivarium



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I just recently finished my vivarium for a pair of varaderos that i will be picking on sept 11. I decided to go with a 12x12x18 Zoomed. I also made a decision to travel to NEHERP for supplies. Mike who is the owner of NEHERP(Neherpetoculture.com) help with the supplies. He is an awesome person and has a beautiful store. Second time buying from Mike and first time meeting in person. He also help me with a couple of ideas on building my viv and which plants i should go with. So i decided to do the great stuff and peat method.

I haven't got courage to do the clay method according to what i read in threads. I'm in college and majoring in architecture. I barely have time to go out. So if i went with the clay method, i didn't want to deal with the clay drying and falling off the glass. Don't get me wrong either, there are amazing clay builds. I wish i had to time to fix anything that goes wrong with it. 

Thx for looking

Give me some feedback, any criticism, opinions, advice will be taken as learning process. I get critics who critique my work for school, so i can handle it, but don't shoot me down either. 

I do feel like its too crowded with the plants. Let me hear what you have to say




























This is my construction thread:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/72549-second-viv.html

Once i pick up the Varaderos, ill be posting up picks aswell.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd do without one of the broms on the left. And you need leaf litter. Nice tank


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Neontra said:


> I'd do without one of the broms on the left. And you need leaf litter. Nice tank


I was think that as well, and my leaf litter is still in the bag and im just waiting to boil it . Thx


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Really nice so far bud. As for plabts and varaderos....never could put too much plants. They make good use of every plant you put in there....maybe some nice leaf littler as it will actually give them a bit more security to run and hide when they make their way down to hunt.....also maybe you can drill a small hole on the cork and mount another mini brom onto it or java moss around it....overall really good start


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Also, I forgot to mention, a nice little center piece can be nice sorrounded by leaf litter on open floor....a cool cave like driftwood,ghostwood or mopani.....


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Leaf litter leaf litter leaf litter. But yea, you got some so thats good. That brom on the bottom under the other two is probably going to get shadded out. There really is no such thing as being over planted with Varaderos in my limited experience. Mine use all the plants in my viv in some way shape or form.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Thx for the suggestions everyone. I am considering moving the the brom that i being slightly shaded. I still have time to mess around with the tank. As leaf litter i will start asap.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I would move the brom on the far left closer to the middle so that its foliage isn't up against the glass. And for smaller tanks I like to use live oak leaves as magnolia sometimes look too big


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

If you want the cryptanthus to be bright red, it needs to also be in brighter light. I have mine up towards the top and they flourish with color. The tank over-all looks very attractive!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Colleen53 said:


> If you want the cryptanthus to be bright red, it needs to also be in brighter light. I have mine up towards the top and they flourish with color. The tank over-all looks very attractive!!


Great comment , ill will try moving it on top.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

No success. Its too big to be top. I felt like it was too much, so i added to my other vivarium.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Just added the leaf litter


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Put the crypt back in, it looked nice  But really, I think it looks better with it. Maybe if you used mag leaves it would look better w/o it.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

It does look nice, but it wasnt getting any light on the bottom. It kinda looks better in my other viv hehe


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

whats that bottom brom under the big one attached to? if its in soil and water doesent drain well...kiss that brom good bye and say hello to one of the worst smells in the hobby,...rotten brom...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

cairo11 said:


> whats that bottom brom under the big one attached to? if its in soil and water doesent drain well...kiss that brom good bye and say hello to one of the worst smells in the hobby,...rotten brom...


What he said. Seriously that smell is so nasty. It isn't bad, until you start removing it.....


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

cairo11 said:


> whats that bottom brom under the big one attached to? if its in soil and water doesent drain well...kiss that brom good bye and say hello to one of the worst smells in the hobby,...rotten brom...


It looks like it attached to the background, but almost touching the bottom. How did you attach your broms anyways? Toothpicks?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Neontra said:


> It looks like it attached to the background, but almost touching the bottom. How did you attach your broms anyways? Toothpicks?


Well the big ones are in bio degradable flower pots and the bromeliad thats on left is stuck into the GreatStuff since it has a large root.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I remove the brom on the bottom. Looks better I also added a brom to the cork.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

your plant selection is GREAT - beautiful!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks... too bad the tank gets really warm .


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok....thought someone would beat me to this question. Did you boil and bake youre leaves??? Did you gather them yoyrself? If not really easy.....boil for 10-12 minutes the bake for 50 mins at 250 deg. Works for me


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

cairo11 said:


> Ok....thought someone would beat me to this question. Did you boil and bake youre leaves??? Did you gather them yoyrself? If not really easy.....boil for 10-12 minutes the bake for 50 mins at 250 deg. Works for me


Yupp.. i process them by rinsing them and then boiling them .


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

OOo and i bought them from NEHERP


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

What kind of fern is that in the corner? Great tank btw.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

nguyenp209 said:


> What kind of fern is that in the corner? Great tank btw.


Its a Rabbits Foot Fern and thxxs










http://neherpetoculture.com/ferns.htm


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I put back my cryptanthus because it was turning green instead of maintaining its reddish color. Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I put back my cryptanthus because it was turning green instead of maintaining its reddish color. Does anyone know why this happens?


Not enough light!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I just change the light bulb in the viv into a 10w 6500k cfl.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> It does look nice, but it wasnt getting any light on the bottom. It kinda looks better in my other viv hehe


More light equals more color. It needs to be at the top if you want color.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I got my Varaderos last week at the White Plains Reptile Expo. I havent had time to post any pics because i have been keeping busy with architecture. 

Heres some Pics

By any chance does anyone know what this is? There are lots of black dots also.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Slime mold it's harmless.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Grats on your Varadero. They are awesome little frogs.

My male is calling up a storm behind me as I enjoy my morning coffee.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

chris, those are GORGEOUS frogs!! ...how much space does a pair need?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> chris, those are GORGEOUS frogs!! ...how much space does a pair need?


Thx... A 12x12x18 is minimum for a pair or maybe a trio if you set up the tank up correctly. Some people do have trios in that size thank and a 12x12x18 is about 11 gallons.So i went with a pair. Its tempting to get another one.


----------



## dubloco (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job. How long do you thing the leaf litter will last before it needs replacing? I like the look and wonder how much I should use in my new setup.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

dubloco said:


> Great job. How long do you thing the leaf litter will last before it needs replacing? I like the look and wonder how much I should use in my new setup.


That's a good question. I dont know the answer to that question. I just leave it in there till it decomposes. I like how the new fresh leaves look in a viv. When they start to get older, they just turn ugly.


----------

